# Self-Help SignUp



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Registration for the next session of the CFIDS/Fibromyalgia Self-Help Course ends Sept 5th, and the course begins Sept 12th. The course is an 8-week, solution-oriented email discussion group that focuses on practical strategies for coping with common problems of CFIDS and fibromyalgia. The cost of the course, which includes a copy of "The CFIDS & Fibromyalgia Self-Help Book," is $25. Visit the CFIDS/Fibromyalgia Self-Help website to learn more and to register:www.cfidsselfhelp.org


----------



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

Just curious if anyone has taken it and if they liked it or not?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I've never taken the course, but if I'm thinking right, you can buy the Self-Help Book separately. It seems like I've seen it in Barnes & Noble. It's in a workbook type format. I don't know much about it other than that.


----------



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

Actually, if it is the same book I found, you can read the whole entire thing on-line.Now I may have had a foggy moment, but I will let you know..........


----------

